# bouncehouse/moonwalk rental



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

I rent bouncehouses locally in the Pensacola area. The cost is $100 for a full day rental which includes delivery/setup and pickup. Keep the wife and kids happy so you can fish!! Call to reserve. 850-418-3649 ask for Jesse.


----------

